# Printing Images



## jasonmillard81 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi all!

I have a Canon 5D Mk 3 that I got from Canon refurbished and the CLP, pretty sweet! I took a bunch of Raw pictures with my nifty 50 in NYC this past weekend and edited them in LightRoom 4.

I was wondering a few things:

1. How big can I get them printed without losing much quality
2. Where do you go online/in person (NY area) to get them printed/framed 

I'd like to get anywhere from large to enourmous prints of my photos framed and hung on my wall, etc.

Thanks!!!


----------



## jasonmillard81 (Aug 14, 2013)

**Bump**

Could someone be kind enough to point me to a forum, board, or website that could help with this?


----------



## daltech (Aug 14, 2013)

Good day !

You say you have edited them, have you cropped them ?

I've printed 11x14 of images that I've cropped 1/4 of from images taken with my 40D (10MB) and they look fine.

You say large to enormous, how many inches by inches is large and how many inches by inches is enormous ? 

The 5D MKIII is a 22MB sensor, creating images that are 5760 pixels x 3840 pixels, you could print 19 inches wide by 13 inches at 300dpi with NO problem at all, very crisp, if you don't crop. Now, you can also print bigger than that without noticing any artifacts.

Often, when printing something like a poster size, you can go to 200dpi and at a reasonable viewing distance, the image is crisp.

There's plenty of resources about printing digital images and the amount of pixels required to print a specific size, or even formulas that will help you figure out.

A good page with info that I found, and is 6 years old but still relevant, is http://www.bythom.com/printsizes.htm

Cheers,

Bernard


----------



## jasonmillard81 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks! I mean as big to fill the vast majority of my living room wall...maybe 4-5 feet wide (48-60")

Too big? Where could I got in NYC to do this? 
Cost?


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Aug 14, 2013)

Too big or not:
if you stand very close to the picture you will see the dots. Or not-so-sharp details in a landscape, if interpolated to 300dpi (or at least 150dpi).
If you look at it from 5ft, they will look fine.
Sorry, no adress as a european. 
Read VERY carefully, what they want as material to print (RGB, CMYK, which color space), and let them make one small print to check.
Good luck.


----------



## ForumMuppet (Aug 19, 2013)

Here is a video you may find interesting: Why I make BIG ASS prints
How It's Made - Big Ass Photographic Prints


----------



## GaryJ (Aug 19, 2013)

OnOne Perfect Resize will help you to enlarge to very large,their Genuine Fractals does an amazing job at keeping artefacts at bay.


----------

